# Healthcare



## Skywalkmaverick007 (Mar 7, 2018)

I will be living 5 hours from the US border. I was thinking I would try to keep US insurance and get private Mexico insurance or International insurance. Not sure what all the choices are. I had cancer 5 years ago but clean bill of health sense then. I will be living full time in Mexico but can travel to the US easily and as often as needed. Thoughts, ideas?

Thanks
Kim


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

Skywalkmaverick007 said:


> I will be living 5 hours from the US border. I was thinking I would try to keep US insurance and get private Mexico insurance or International insurance. Not sure what all the choices are. I had cancer 5 years ago but clean bill of health sense then. I will be living full time in Mexico but can travel to the US easily and as often as needed. Thoughts, ideas?
> 
> Thanks
> Kim


Regardless of what you may read - even programs such as IMSS in Mexico will 'cope' with pre-existing conditions IF you are open and sincere with them up front. Worst case there is a staged entry into the program (probably not). You might need good documentation. 

My wife and I had this conversation this week actually. If I need some sort of in-depth medical care - something that the local doctors/hospitals can not provide - I am heading into Mexico City - where there is every bit as good medical care available as in say South Florida - even at the main IMSS hospital.


----------



## Skywalkmaverick007 (Mar 7, 2018)

Thanks for that info. Can we get IMSS as a temporary resident (have to be temporary for 4 years before applying for permanent is my understanding)?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Skywalkmaverick007 said:


> Thanks for that info. Can we get IMSS as a temporary resident (have to be temporary for 4 years before applying for permanent is my understanding)?


Yes, you can.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

lat19n said:


> Regardless of what you may read - even programs such as IMSS in Mexico will 'cope' with pre-existing conditions IF you are open and sincere with them up front. Worst case there is a staged entry into the program (probably not). You might need good documentation.
> 
> My wife and I had this conversation this week actually. If I need some sort of in-depth medical care - something that the local doctors/hospitals can not provide - I am heading into Mexico City - where there is every bit as good medical care available as in say South Florida - even at the main IMSS hospital.


IMSS has rules to join and it not that easy for people with prexisting illnesses. 

IMSS will exclude you from joining for some chronic diseases. They have a 6 month, 1 year ,18 month ,2 year and 3 year waiting period on other chronic diseases and treatments and operations needed. It depends on what condition you are in when applying. 


From the IMSS website: 

Exclusions to join, 

Google Translation: 

"• not subject to insurance people who have: malignant tumors, chronic degenerative diseases (late complications of diabetes mellitus), diseases: Hoarding (Gaucher disease), chronic liver disease, kidney failure: • Some pre-existing, such as illness chronic valvular heart disease, heart failure, sequelae of ischemic heart disease (arrhythmia, angina or myocardial infarction), chronic obstructive pulmonary disease with respiratory failure, among others
• chronic systemic connective tissue diseases, addictions like alcoholism and other substance abuse, mental disorders such as psychosis and dementia; congenital and acquired immunodeficiency syndrome or Human Immunodeficiency Virus positive of diseases (HIV)" 



Asegura a tu familia para que puedan recibir servicios médicos en el IMSS.


It also states there is a minmum of 2 family members to join. 

"Individual must be at least 2 people, the head of the family group and your immediate family, as spouse or concubine , children, father, mother, or your additional family members, such as grandparents, grandchildren, siblings, cousins, children of siblings, siblings of parents. If you are the owner of the family group and if you reside abroad, you can also purchase this insurance for your family." 

Seguro Popular takes legal residents of Mexico. Residente Temporal or Residente Permanente and anyone, any age can join with any pre-existing-medical conditions and only about 2% of the 59,000,000 members pay an annual fee on a 1 year contract for their family. Renters and people without a vehicle do not pay. Free members get a 3 year family contract.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> It also states there is a minmum of 2 family members to join.
> 
> "Individual must be at least 2 people, the head of the family group and your immediate family, as spouse or concubine , children, father, mother, or your additional family members, such as grandparents, grandchildren, siblings, cousins, children of siblings, siblings of parents. If you are the owner of the family group and if you reside abroad, you can also purchase this insurance for your family."


I know that the rules state the above, but that is not really the case. A few years ago I signed up with IMSS as a single person.


----------



## LMtortugas (Aug 23, 2013)

Hey folks,

How are prescription meds dispensed? I am still 2-3 years away from enrolling into either IMSS or Popular Seguro but suffer Rheumatoid Arthritis and wondering how HUMIRA, or an alternative, is made available through the system.

Thanks for any input!


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

LMtortugas said:


> [snip]
> but suffer Rheumatoid Arthritis and wondering how HUMIRA, or an alternative, is made available through the system.
> 
> Thanks for any input!


I don't know what is available. However I believe injectable Methotrexate would be the cheapest of the two meds.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

LMtortugas said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> How are prescription meds dispensed? I am still 2-3 years away from enrolling into either IMSS or Popular Seguro but suffer Rheumatoid Arthritis and wondering how HUMIRA, or an alternative, is made available through the system.
> 
> Thanks for any input!


Any legal resident of Mexico can enroll in these socialized medicine plans regardless of age. IMSS has restrictions but SP does not.

Seguro de Salud para la Familia


From the IMSS website;

Google Translation:

"How does it work?
• It is a health insurance to which any person and their family members can voluntarily join, provided that:
◦ Carry out the process through IMSS Digital or our sub-delegations.
◦Do not have a social security scheme in another public institution.
*◦ Do not have pre-existing diseases.*• It is contracted voluntarily, through the conclusion of an agreement with the IMSS.
• The subjects covered by this insurance are the insured and their family nucleus:
◦ Spouse or concubine,
◦ Children (s), father and mother of the applicant for the Insurance and,
◦Grandparents, grandchildren, siblings, cousins, children of the siblings and parents of the parents of the insurance subject
• An annual fee that covers the right to medical services during that period is covered (see table).
• The fee is charged for each family member who joins the insurance.
• Start your coverage on the first day of the month immediately following your contract.
• If the insured wishes to continue with their insurance, it must be renewed within 30 calendar days prior to the end of the calendar year.

What rights do you grant?
• The insurance covers medical, surgical, pharmaceutical, hospital and maternity assistance.
• In case of maternity, attention is given during pregnancy, delivery and puerperium.
• There are pre-existing diseases that prevent their incorporation, conditions with certain waiting periods, as well as some exclusions (cosmetic surgery, lenses, hearing aids, treatment of chronic conditions that require permanent therapeutic control).

Requirements to join
Attendance • Go to the subdelegation that corresponds to the insured's address, from Monday to Friday from 08:00 to 15:30.
• Present official identification, birth certificate, CURP and proof of address, if applicable, marriage certificate, the owner and the relatives to incorporate
• Provide general information and fill out a medical questionnaire.
• Cover the payment of the annual fee.
• Also for Mexicans abroad: proof of domicile abroad and a power of attorney (in the case of a Mexican abroad, they can carry out the process through a relative or trusted person).

Online • Email
•CURP
•Social Security number"


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> It also states there is a minmum of 2 family members to join.
> 
> "Individual must be at least 2 people, the head of the family group and your immediate family, as spouse or concubine , children, father, mother, or your additional family members, such as grandparents, grandchildren, siblings, cousins, children of siblings, siblings of parents. If you are the owner of the family group and if you reside abroad, you can also purchase this insurance for your family."





Isla Verde said:


> I know that the rules state the above, but that is not really the case. A few years ago I signed up with IMSS as a single person.


We already have decided previously this rule is to keep spouses from joining one socialized medicine plan and the other from joining the IMSS. If you are a widow, widower or single I presume the rule is waived as you do not have a spouse or partner in your household.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> We already have decided previously this rule is to keep spouses from joining one socialized medicine plan and the other from joining the IMSS. If you are a widow, widower or single I presume the rule is waived as you do not have a spouse or partner in your household.


I wasn't aware that "we" had decided anything.  In any event, I posted this information for single forum members recently-arrived in Mexico, who may have been misled by that part of the information you posted.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

I don't know anything about rules about the number of family members required. But I signed up for a single person membership in IMSS four years ago. There appear to be four categories: contratacion individual, contratacion colectiva, titular del seguro, familiar adicional. I am in the category of titular del seguro.


----------



## LMtortugas (Aug 23, 2013)

AlanMexicali said:


> Any legal resident of Mexico can enroll in these socialized medicine plans regardless of age. IMSS has restrictions but SP does not


Thank you Alan,

HUMIRA is classified in the US as a specialty drug; is its distraction to insures surcharged or are there associated fees in addition to the annual IMSS/PS enrollment fee?

thanks again!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

LMtortugas said:


> Thank you Alan,
> 
> HUMIRA is classified in the US as a specialty drug; is its distraction to insures surcharged or are there associated fees in addition to the annual IMSS/PS enrollment fee?
> 
> thanks again!


Is this a typo: "is its distraction to insures".


----------



## LMtortugas (Aug 23, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> Is this a typo: "is its distraction to insures".


sorry Isla!

"distribution" so much for auto spellcheck


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

LMtortugas said:


> sorry Isla!
> 
> "distribution" so much for auto spellcheck


What about "insures"? I advise you to turn off your auto spellcheck. It often creates more problems than it solves!


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

LMtortugas said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> How are prescription meds dispensed? I am still 2-3 years away from enrolling into either IMSS or Popular Seguro but suffer Rheumatoid Arthritis and wondering how HUMIRA, or an alternative, is made available through the system.
> 
> Thanks for any input!


Cuadros básicos y Farmacovigilancia

"OUTSTANDING INFORMATION ABOUT THE PRESCRIPTION. This prominent information does not include all the information necessary to use HUMIRA® (adalimumab) safely and effectively. Consult the complete information on the prescription for HUMIRA. HUMIRA (adalimumab) injectable, for subcutaneous use.

Adalimumab
injectable solution
40 mg

13 4512 Adalimumab
solución inyectable
40 mg Artritis Reumatoide con respuesta inadecuada a FARMEs tradicionales. Artritis psoriásica. Espondilitis anquilosante. Enfermedad de Crohn. Psoriasis. 
14 4508 Infliximab
solución inyectable
100 mg Artritis Reumatoide con respuesta inadecuada a FARMEs tradicionales. Artritis psoriásica. Colitis ulcerativa. Espondilitis anquilosante. Psoriasis. 
15 4510 Etanercept
solución inyectable
25 mg Artritis Reumatoide con respuesta inadecuada a FARMEs tradicionales. Espondilitis anquilosante. Psoriasis. 
16 4511 Etarnecept
solución inyectable
50 mg Artritis Reumatoide con respuesta inadecuada a FARMEs tradicionales. Espondilitis anquilosante. Psoriasis. 
17 4513 Tocilizumab
solución inyectable
80 mg Artritis reumatoide activa de intensidad moderada a grave refractaria al tratamiento de FARME y a uno o más agentes biológicos. Deberá administrarse en combinación con metotrexato. Artritis idiopática juvenil sistémica (AIJs) refractaria al tratamiento de FARME tradicional o en combinación con metotrexato. 
18 4516 Tocilizumab
solución inyectable
200 mg Artritis reumatoide activa de intensidad moderada a grave refractaria al tratamiento de FARME y a uno o más agentes biológicos. Deberá administrarse en combinación con metotrexato. Artritis idiopática juvenil sistémica (AIJs) refractaria al tratamiento de FARME tradicional o en combinación con metotrexato." 


Some of IMSS medicines available include the one that you use.


----------



## LMtortugas (Aug 23, 2013)

thanks again Alan!


----------



## LMtortugas (Aug 23, 2013)

thanks much for the input!


----------



## LMtortugas (Aug 23, 2013)

Stevenjb said:


> I don't know what is available. However I believe injectable Methotrexate would be the cheapest of the two meds.


I appreciate your information !


----------

